# Air cylinder for coffin jumper



## coldice371 (Jan 7, 2012)

Building a coffin jumper and found a real good deal on an air cylinder but I think it may be too long. It has a 10" stroke but I think I only need a 5" or 6". can i just mount it farther back in my coffin or should i not bother?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

If it was me, I'd save the 10" cylinder and spend the $25 and get the right size. It's easier to construct with the right size and takes up less room.
Check out Automation Direct at http://www.automationdirect.com/adc/Shopping/Catalog/Pneumatic_Components/Pneumatic_Air_Cylinders/Round_Body_Air_Cylinders_%28A-Series%29 Great prices and free shipping if you order over $49.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

The 10'' stroke it too much. Use a 5'' or 6''. For bore size use atleast 1''. The bigger the bore, the more pop it will have.


----------

